# Non fish related posts!!!



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

............................


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

it also gives a couple examples.....Wanna talk about something else? Have some other hobbies you wanna talk about? Watch a good Movies? 
Nowhere does it suggest political, religious, rants or anything of the sort. As far as the 9/11 thread goes, it got off course. Was a simple question "where were you on 9/11" with some nice heartfelt replies and ended with namecalling, inappropriate behavior, language & showed to be heading in a direction we don't approve of. Therefor I moved it to the holding pen, to discuss with the team, what should be done with it. As for the mouse thread, it ended on an uncivil note as well. As do many threads of such nature. Lets not rehash this please. Given the titles to alot of these types of threads, people are going to open and read them....only way they are going to know if they like it or not. How you gonna know that you don't like the soup if you don't open it and taste it? 
This is indeed a aquatic forum which is why most people join. I really cant think anyone joined just to be apart of drama filled topics or argue and debate everything. Believe it or not most actually joined to discuss our beloved hobby  Craigslist has an active rants and raves section where people really like to argue and debate, I suggest that to those who really enjoy drama and debating give it a try


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

..........................................


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Sometimes I don't even read the thread title just who posted it and decide if I want to take that free trip to the circus and venture in just to see what its all about, sort of like this one =)

Usually I end up wishing I hadn't wasted my time and am grateful when when others are saved by things being removed so they don't have to suffer


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

.......................


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Just the same problem you have being rehashed towards a new reason. I think if you got what you wanted you would make a post about mods being overzealous. 

Let it stay the way it is. It is now about old members vs new members, that argument passed long before you came. Its about people needing to show some restraint and respect. There is no definate line to be drawn when it comes to being on topic or not. Considering the mods jobs are volunteer work I would say removing the topic is a decent punishment for stupidity, people who keep causing that end up with bans and the problem is fixed for a decent chunk of time.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

see i think there is some confusion this has nothing to do with the mouse or even the 911 thread it was just a how can we have successful non fish related posts that dont end in dramatic killing of threads..

because my name is attached to this post it will never get resolved, mods please kill thread,my point is being missed and i dont want another long drawn out thing, no one is actually reading what im writing just seeing my name and the fact that im asking a question and it falls back into that old crap and that isnt where im trying to go with this, im sure the only person that even knows what i am talking about is john,,,


neven said:


> Just the same problem you have being rehashed towards a new reason. I think if you got what you wanted you would make a post about mods being overzealous.
> 
> Let it stay the way it is. It is now about old members vs new members, that argument passed long before you came. Its about people needing to show some restraint and respect. There is no definate line to be drawn when it comes to being on topic or not. Considering the mods jobs are volunteer work I would say removing the topic is a decent punishment for stupidity, people who keep causing that end up with bans and the problem is fixed for a decent chunk of time.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

...................


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

"there has to be a way to post things that people want to talk about without it sliding sideways and getting into a ******* contest is all im saying" per post # 5

my virgin eyes see a bad word here........................mods........u r slipping here.....lol. again, kumbaya people, kumbaya. see, alternatives are available that r not potentionally offensive and causing my retinas to burn............peeing, whizzing, tinkling, weeing ,urinating,eliminating bodily fluids,paying the rent, seeing a man about a horse.................simple little self editing that make things a bit nicer for everyone. I am just wondering how i can spend so much time on here and missed that thread. must be old if it was posted 9-11. Cant wait for 4-20 to roll around again.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

um, hi.... what did I miss?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

What happened to my 9/11 thread? I cant find it


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

long gone bro, words like hate crime and rcmp, and a whole wack of stuff, and as i was posting to clarify something that was getting mis read or mis understood.. the thread was killed... then i wrote a thraed called , where'd the 911 thread go... then that got killed by my request , then by the time it was taken down a new thread was opened by jobber, saying a bunch of stuff that was indirectly rooted at my previous post , then i posted a thread called non fish related posts... then it went to doo doo ,, so i erased everything i wrote because it was being mis understood as per usual , ............... and now we are here lol...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

and now im having a hot dog, and some french fries, what you doing?...


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

macframalama said:


> and now im having a hot dog, and some french fries, what you doing?...


booty call just left.... 

Im chilling and then going to bed soon.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice , my advice dont touch this one , if you have any input at all it will lead no where good...


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

For once I had nothing to do with it other than starting the thread!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia gave me heck,crap, trouble, tounguelashing, talking to, for messing up the thread. Sorry. regretful, remorseful, ashamed......


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

oh man i missed #14........grrrr could have had fun with that one.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

why the hell are you busting out a million synonyms>? how does this even relate to what i posted either earlier or to now, i think you are confused


onefishtwofish said:


> Claudia gave me heck,crap, trouble, tounguelashing, talking to, for messing up the thread. Sorry. regretful, remorseful, ashamed......


----------

